# Striper Fishing In Baltimore's Inner Harbor



## catman (May 28, 2001)

According to some of the guys over on the TidalFish boards there's currently some very good striper fishing going on right now in Baltimore's inner harbor. Check it out.web page. I never thought about fishing for them in the winter but they're there.

Catman.


----------

